# Notebook games



## Koksi (6. November 2012)

Hi Leute
Habe seit kurzem ein Notebook und suche nun unter anderem nach ein paar Spielen für zwischendurch 
Jedoch finde ich nicht so richtig was da vieles was ich an meinem normalen Rechner spiele nur mit einer Maus spielbar (ich möchte nicht extra eine Maus mitschleppen möchten nur um damit zu zocken).

Nun suche ich also nach Games die gut mit Touchpad und Tastatur spielbar sind und natürlich Spaß machen


----------



## Research (6. November 2012)

Böse Zungen würden sagen: Selbst Solitär nicht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. November 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Böse Zungen würden sagen: Selbst Solitär nicht.


 
Textadventures müssten gehen, für die braucht man ja keine Maus. Leider ist das Genre schon vor 20 Jahren ausgestorben 

Schon mal mit rennspielen versucht? Eine Maus/Touchpad brauchst du da ja höchstens im Menu


----------



## Koksi (6. November 2012)

Habe momentan Dirt 2 oder so drauf aber noch nicht gespielt da ich eher nicht so der "Rennfahrer" bin  aber wenn dann werde ich es auf jedenfall antesten.
Textadventures sind so ne Sache mit der ich mich noch nie anfreunden konnte ich suche eher so was in richtung mini games wie man sie auch oft auf tablets findet.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. November 2012)

Problem ist, dass tabletspiele meist auf Fingersteuerung optimiert ist. Wenn kein Touchscreen vorhanden wird dies dann mit Maussteuerung emuliert, und dazu ist ein Touchpad generell zu träge. Aber selber testen ist hier subjektiv besser, die einen können gar nicht mit einem Touchpad umgehen, die anderen können das gar nicht verstehen...


----------



## Koksi (6. November 2012)

Ich will nicht explizit tablet spiele sondern meinte ich eher damit die einfachheit mit der diese games ausgestatet sind  was für zwischend halt à la blobby volley oder so.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. November 2012)

Also eher so in casual richtung, wenn ich das richtig verstehe

guck mal hier, die haben eine große Liste an Games die dir zutreffen könnten, einfach mal durchblättern

Btw, wurde nicht auch gerade Angry Birds für den PC released?


----------



## Research (8. November 2012)

Yupp, schon seit Monaten.


----------

